# info on the ocala gathering



## Lost (Dec 26, 2006)

any info would be helpfull all i know is that its in ocala nad in fe not much else


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 27, 2006)

fe? i think you mean florida which is FL. yeah, the ocala gathering is February 14-28, 2007.

http://www.floridagathering.info/pageone.htm
http://therainbowfamilytribe.tribe.net/

tribe.net rules by the way. way more community/group oriented, and less bullshit like myspace.


----------



## Lost (Dec 27, 2006)

yeah i ment to type in feb,but im not good at typing in the dark..thanks for all the info


----------



## boonebus (Jan 10, 2011)

Ocala


----------



## Kassy (Dec 26, 2014)

Yay thank you!


----------

